# inexperienced female bettas



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i know this seems like a dumb question to ask since i practically breed these fish. i dont usually buy the females in the petshop, i order mine and more often than not they're ready to breed and are experienced females.

now ive got about 5 of them, with only the one that has spawned for the first time nearly two weeks ago but the rest i need help with. how can i encourage them to spawn with my male bettas? i should mention that two of the males, particulary the one veil tail are both partial crowntails and they're both extremely aggressive (even more so than my other male bettas) now the female that bred with the one was chased around the tank extensively and bullied, but she eventually spawned with him. i had a black female (not melano) in with him after the usual process of separation and at first it seemed as if they would spawn but he kept chasing her around and bullying so i eventually just removed her. any suggestions i could perhaps try? 
is it true they lose the ability to spawn if they dont spawn for a certain amount of time, or is it just purely the pair not being compatible?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

sharkettelaw said:


> i know this seems like a dumb question to ask since i practically breed these fish. i dont usually buy the females in the petshop, i order mine and more often than not they're ready to breed and are experienced females.
> 
> now ive got about 5 of them, with only the one that has spawned for the first time nearly two weeks ago but the rest i need help with. how can i encourage them to spawn with my male bettas? i should mention that two of the males, particulary the one veil tail are both partial crowntails and they're both extremely aggressive (even more so than my other male bettas) now the female that bred with the one was chased around the tank extensively and bullied, but she eventually spawned with him. i had a black female (not melano) in with him after the usual process of separation and at first it seemed as if they would spawn but he kept chasing her around and bullying so i eventually just removed her. any suggestions i could perhaps try?
> is it true they lose the ability to spawn if they dont spawn for a certain amount of time, or is it just purely the pair not being compatible?


You sound frustrated. Majerah will no doubt be able to shed some light for you. She's the betta 'go to' in this forum.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some fish are just not compatible. When you pick that perfect pair you imagine little babies everywhere, but sometimes, it just wont happen.

As for preparing females, just feed them well and do large waterchanges. They will eventually mature. Then do the normal, sitting near the male and look for the vertical barring.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i read your previous posts, again, and a few times more to see if i didnt miss something..i swapped females a day ago and let this one out since she's displaying vertical bars..and theres been a big change. the first time i paired them, he chased her and bullied her and she "plummeted" to the sides and bottom of the tank..this time round he is much less aggressive and she in turn has dipped her head a few times..she's got an idea of what she's supposed to do but not quite sure. i figure if they dont spawn today it will most likely be tomorrow...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats much better results. Just keep an eye on them so no one gets hurt and wait for babies.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i think now its just a matter of patience... and i wont make the fry food until they spawn just in case


----------

